
Complexity Zoo - aburan28
https://complexityzoo.uwaterloo.ca/Complexity_Zoo
======
Rexxar
The linked diagrams are interesting but a little overwhelming:

\-
[https://www.math.ucdavis.edu/~greg/zoology/diagram.xml](https://www.math.ucdavis.edu/~greg/zoology/diagram.xml)

\-
[https://www.math.ucdavis.edu/~greg/zoology/diagram.pdf](https://www.math.ucdavis.edu/~greg/zoology/diagram.pdf)

------
whitten
The Zoo is a wiki that tracks relationships proven to be true among various
complexity classes.

The author said computer scientists are among the target audience. Does anyone
know if these mathematical models/objects are useful to implement in a program
(other than one about complexity classes) or if they are solely useful when
doing big-O analysis of your data and programs ?

